# Plymouth Ferry



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi

We have an early crossing does the port at Plymouth have an early arrivals parking area that we could stay the night?

Wendick


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi yes you can park just before the entrance booths. Used it last year in a car but there were quite a few motorhomes and caravans parked up for the night. Plymouth centre is only 5/10 mins walk away if you wanted to go for a meal.
Waz


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

we used the ferry last year, we stopped at riverside campsite just outside plymouth, also when you are on the car ferry you can plug into the ehu on the walls. check the polarity as i found the socket i used was reversered polarity.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: PLYMOUTH FERRY*



wendick said:


> Hi
> 
> We have an early crossing does the port at Plymouth have an early arrivals parking area that we could stay the night?
> 
> Wendick


Yes, you can either overnight at the Ferry Port or Riverside Campsite at Marsh Mills by the flyover as you enter Plymouth. This is a nice site owned by nice people.
OR you can WILDCAMP at Lee Mill about half of one hour from the Ferry terminal and on the A38.
Just after the Lee Mill turning there is another slip road that goes to a Little Chef and just after the L Chef there is a large set back lay by. We have used this severel times and it is ok.
Maybe the L Chef has closed as they went bump.
All of these locations are quite suitable


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi wendick,
We have used Riverside at marshmills roundabout.
we have also used parking at ferry port many times.
on your return you can overnight on the docks at roscoff. Just a nice walk from town and some good restaurants.

Just a little tip if you return early the sea front at St Pol de Leon has an aire with superb views and only a few minutes from town centre.
not used it myself because we were caravaners when we found it.

I do not know where you are heading for but many first timers following instructions actually go into St Pol by accident after leaving Roscoff.
Easy done.

Have a great time 
Dave P


----------

